# How to turn off auto add on pasanger?



## mugupo (Feb 8, 2017)

I really don't like the auto add on passenger before I drop off current passanger on Lyft, is there way to turn it off. I can't see what is the prime time on those ride.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I don't think you can turn it off. I don't like it either. At least *Uber has enough respect for their drivers* to _ask_ if we want a stacked ping! And...Uber also gives you the option of no additional rides.

I almost always accept Uber stacked pings because they are always very close to my dropoff. I'm had Lyft add riders 10 minutes away from my dropoff!


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

mugupo said:


> I really don't like the auto add on passenger before I drop off current passanger on Lyft, is there way to turn it off. I can't see what is the prime time on those ride.


Click on top of the Lyft Payday Loan app screen -- when you're on a current ride -- and hit LAST RIDE. No one else will be added do your queue (beyond your present destination).


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

If you have the Lyft quick toggle icon deployed, mininize Lyft while on a ride, and slide the icon to the "Go Offline" position, this will also do the trick.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> Click on top of the Lyft Payday Loan app screen -- when you're on a current ride -- and hit LAST RIDE. No one else will be added do your queue (beyond your present destination).


Where is that feature? You can't stop additional rides on lyft



Certain Judgment said:


> If you have the Lyft quick toggle icon deployed, mininize Lyft while on a ride, and slide the icon to the "Go Offline" position, this will also do the trick.


Huh?


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

You can't turn it off. It's pointless to spend the time going in and turning off the app itself while on a ride. There is no way around it and that's the way lyft wants it.


----------



## notouber (Jan 12, 2016)

After you accept a trip, hit the blue online button. It will list the option to make your current trip the last trip. Hit that and you will stop all incoming requests. After you end your current ride, go back online again. It's not that hard...


----------



## sanchez15 (May 16, 2016)

Uber is much better than Lyft, other than not allowing tips. If moron Travis would get replaced, things would not be so bad and Uber would not have to burn through so much money to make up for tips. A standard can be created between ride share companies that keep pay at a living wage. 

What we are experiencing is what happens when a "disruptive" tech company gets lucky (is one of the 5%), takes off and is run by untalented, inexperienced child-like grownups who stubbornly stick to irrational delusional decisions. They underestimate what it takes to run a company. Rather they live in a dream of star wars and care only about the machine learning, robotic future rather than the actual functioning of the company they created. 

100 years from now in high school websites people will look back at guys like Travis and describe him as a typical 21st century dork who had no idea what he was doing. Rather than helping the humans he employed he sided with robots. What an idiot!


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

sanchez15 said:


> Uber is much better than Lyft, other than not allowing tips. If moron Travis would get replaced, things would not be so bad and Uber would not have to burn through so much money to make up for tips. A standard can be created between ride share companies that keep pay at a living wage.
> 
> What we are experiencing is what happens when a "disruptive" tech company gets lucky (is one of the 5%), takes off and is run by untalented, inexperienced child-like grownups who stubbornly stick to irrational delusional decisions. They underestimate what it takes to run a company. Rather they live in a dream of star wars and care only about the machine learning, robotic future rather than the actual functioning of the company they created.
> 
> 100 years from now in high school websites people will look back at guys like Travis and describe him as a typical 21st century dork who had no idea what he was doing. Rather than helping the humans he employed he sided with robots. What an idiot!


Amen! Bravo! Spot on! Good form!


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Follow the screenshots. Tap online, then tap sign off after last ride















I'm surprised at the number of people who don't know this can be done.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

Beur said:


> Follow the screenshots. Tap online, then tap sign off after last ride
> 
> View attachment 121865
> View attachment 121866
> ...


Why? It's far from obvious, and I don't believe Lyft teaches new drivers how to do it, (because they'd prefer we all drive 24hrs a day until our cars fall apart).


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Beur said:


> Follow the screenshots. Tap online, then tap sign off after last ride
> 
> View attachment 121865
> View attachment 121866
> ...


I did not know you could do that on lyft. Thank you!


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

I'm just going to make a copper phone case. Slap that sucker on after the trip starts. 

Sometimes the only way to win a digital game is with analog ingenuity.


----------



## DidIDoThat (Jan 9, 2017)

If you get hit with a Line, and you set last ride, note that they may still add one more rider to the line before they consider it ended.

Also, there is a glitch in the app when doing this that under the right conditions, when you mark the first drop off in the line it will CANCEL all rides, including the one in for vehicle. At this point you have to contact support to get paid for the rides, deal with the cancel on your record, and complain that the passengers now can't tip or rate since the app canceled the rides and and the driver. (riders will get text message that the driver cancled)


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

DidIDoThat said:


> If you get hit with a Line, and you set last ride, note that they may still add one more rider to the line before they consider it ended.
> 
> Also, there is a glitch in the app when doing this that under the right conditions, when you mark the first drop off in the line it will CANCEL all rides, including the one in for vehicle. At this point you have to contact support to get paid for the rides, deal with the cancel on your record, and complain that the passengers now can't tip or rate since the app canceled the rides and and the driver. (riders will get text message that the driver cancled)


That's not a glitch.. it's meant to FORCE the driver to pick up the added LINE passengers or risk cancelling ALL the trips. It's total extortion.

BONG!!!


----------



## DidIDoThat (Jan 9, 2017)

run26912 said:


> That's not a glitch.. it's meant to FORCE the driver to pick up the added LINE passengers or risk cancelling ALL the trips. It's total extortion.
> 
> BONG!!!


This had nothing to do with picking up additional passengers, I had picked them all up, two different rides, when completing the first one it canceled both.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

run26912 said:


> That's not a glitch.. it's meant to FORCE the driver to pick up the added LINE passengers or risk cancelling ALL the trips. It's total extortion.
> 
> BONG!!!


I got a pretty awesome one last night 450% pt ping with a 250% ping waiting for me literally on the same street corner as the drop off. Very profitable half hour that was. I didn't turn it off cause 1st pax wasn't leaving the action. Look at the destination. If it's in a sleepy neighborhood or away from PT just hit the online button and then there's nothing to worry about. If they're going to another busy area then I may leave it on.


----------



## Fritz Duval (Feb 4, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> I did not know you could do that on lyft. Thank you!


Been doing it along time


----------



## MacAngus (Feb 22, 2018)

Yesterday I had an auto add while driving another passenger. After I dropped the person off I found out the auto add was 18 minutes away! Are they crazy. Cancelled that ride. Unfortunately it took my cancellation rate to 89%.


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

JimKE said:


> I don't think you can turn it off. I don't like it either. At least *Uber has enough respect for their drivers* to _ask_ if we want a stacked ping! And...Uber also gives you the option of no additional rides.
> 
> I almost always accept Uber stacked pings because they are always very close to my dropoff. I'm had Lyft add riders 10 minutes away from my dropoff!


I drove for Uber yesterday and Lyft the day before and found the opposite regarding pax distance from previous dropoff. I have only driven two days though so it may be lack of data...


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

MacAngus said:


> Yesterday I had an auto add while driving another passenger. After I dropped the person off I found out the auto add was 18 minutes away! Are they crazy. Cancelled that ride. Unfortunately it took my cancellation rate to 89%.


Don't cancel on Lyft unless absolutely necessary. They will deactivate you for excessive cancellations.

However, you can 'decline' a queued pax without it hurting your cancellation rate or acceptance rate. Here's how:
























Just be sure to do this BEFORE you end the previous trip. I take my sweetass time and put the new address in my nav, see how far away it is, look at Uber to see if it's surging, then decide if I want the trip. I probably decline 80-90% of my queued pax.



JMlyftuber said:


> I drove for Uber yesterday and Lyft the day before and found the opposite regarding pax distance from previous dropoff. I have only driven two days though so it may be lack of data...


Sometimes taking a queued pax make sense and sometimes they are close. IME, Lyft usually dumps low quality pax who are far away at base rates into your queue because no one else wants them. Sometimes, I'll decline a queued pax and they'll send them as a ping right back to me, so now I have their pickup location, if it's a multi stop, star rating and fare multiplier to help me make a decision.


----------



## MacAngus (Feb 22, 2018)

dctcmn said:


> Don't cancel on Lyft unless absolutely necessary. They will deactivate you for excessive cancellations.
> 
> However, you can 'decline' a queued pax without it hurting your cancellation rate or acceptance rate. Here's how:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip! Just started Lyft in January and it would annoy me that riders were being added automatically. I've had some unpleasant auto Pax and suspect this is Lyft's way of having drivers take them regardless. Can't see their ratings. If they are far away, I suspect it's because nobody else is taking them. Been driving Uber for years and won't take any Pax rated below 4.6. Good to know you can cancel auto adds without affecting your cancellation rate.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

MacAngus said:


> Thanks for the tip! Just started Lyft in January and it would annoy me that riders were being added automatically. I've had some unpleasant auto Pax and suspect this is Lyft's way of having drivers take them regardless. Can't see their ratings. If they are far away, I suspect it's because nobody else is taking them. Been driving Uber for years and won't take any Pax rated below 4.6. Good to know you can cancel auto adds without affecting your cancellation rate.


Yeah, Lyft doesn't advertise that declining a queued pax is possible, which is why I post this method everywhere I can. I suspect that they have to give us this option to decline so they can't be accused of "forcing" rides on us and blur the IC/employee definitions.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

dctcmn said:


> Don't cancel on Lyft unless absolutely necessary. They will deactivate you for excessive cancellations.
> 
> However, you can 'decline' a queued pax without it hurting your cancellation rate or acceptance rate. Here's how:
> 
> ...


Not all of us get that option.

Some of us can just cxl it only with an aggro popup that warns about "acceptance" hit....whether or not it counts as a cancellation no one seems to know, thougj


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Does this work on regular *Gr*yft stacked pings, as well?

If it is available here, it would be a good way to avoid Endless Lines.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Does this work on regular *Gr*yft stacked pings, as well?
> 
> If it is available here, it would be a good way to avoid Endless Lines.


Whats wrong with endless line?

Just wait for a surge rate that agrees with you, and then drive it until hell freezes over


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Whats wrong with endless line?


Sometimes, you are ready to go home. This goes double when GF has sent ten texts that she and her Tweety Birds are waiting for their pizza or Thai take-away.

Then, there are times when you must visit the Bastion of Our Democracy.


----------



## Lpcrooks (Dec 2, 2017)

Lyft kept adding passengers automatically and I went to cancel it and it literally would not let me cancel the ride, it said servers are busy try again in a few minutes.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Lyft servers are only ever busy when you try to go offline after completing a guarantee, cancel really unwanted passenger or do something else but in your best interest but totally against what lyft wants


----------



## Lpcrooks (Dec 2, 2017)

Yeah it's pretty ridiculous the level of fuccery and shadiness. I just found out I can decline of Passenger Auto add I think.

Instead I kept having to cancel auto adds and it eventually wouldn't allow me to cancel anymore


----------



## ATC727 (Aug 2, 2015)

Beur said:


> Follow the screenshots. Tap online, then tap sign off after last ride
> 
> View attachment 121865
> View attachment 121866
> ...


They will still add a trip to you even when you say "sign off ,last ride". I had to email them saying why are u adding a trip when I told u this is my last one. Of course idiotic response as usual.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Easiest decision ever...


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

ATC727 said:


> They will still add a trip to you even when you say "sign off ,last ride". I had to email them saying why are u adding a trip when I told u this is my last one. Of course idiotic response as usual.


Same today, it was a Line which I don't take so I canceled. I was on last trip sign off but they tried anyway,

Thanks to the poster for the decline trip tip.


----------



## APettyJ (Sep 29, 2017)

Lpcrooks said:


> Lyft kept adding passengers automatically and I went to cancel it and it literally would not let me cancel the ride, it said servers are busy try again in a few minutes.


New number. Who dis?


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> Don't cancel on Lyft unless absolutely necessary. They will deactivate you for excessive cancellations.
> 
> However, you can 'decline' a queued pax without it hurting your cancellation rate or acceptance rate. Here's how:
> 
> ...


You gave a god damn lesson here, thank you so much


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Stacked pings are causing a major glitch for me (running IOS), and I have to call and get the fare fixed every time. 

At least Auto Add works smoothly. If you want to tirn it off you have to choose “Last Ride”, but then the app takes you offline.

Why? Stacked pings are the bomb, they’re always nearby your dropoff


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

HotUberMess said:


> Stacked pings are causing a major glitch for me (running IOS), and I have to call and get the fare fixed every time.
> 
> At least Auto Add works smoothly. If you want to tirn it off you have to choose "Last Ride", but then the app takes you offline.
> 
> Why? Stacked pings are the bomb, they're always nearby your dropoff


Interesting info left unsaid here....

Are you managing to get them to add PT% to everything? How? And what do you tell em, considering you don't really know what rate it SHOULD have got stacked in at?


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Adieu said:


> Interesting info left unsaid here....
> 
> Are you managing to get them to add PT% to everything? How? And what do you tell em, considering you don't really know what rate it SHOULD have got stacked in at?


In Orlando PT is somewhat of a unicorn. There are several ways to overcome this, one is stay moving with a rider, another is focus on rider experience, be helpful with questions about travel. Another is to take longer fares that cover highway miles.

PT only exists in a few places at peak times and the PT areas are tiny. Not sure I've ever even gotten it. I try for tips instead.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

HotUberMess said:


> View attachment 210916
> 
> 
> In Orlando PT is somewhat of a unicorn. There are several ways to overcome this, one is stay moving with a rider, another is focus on rider experience, be helpful with questions about travel. Another is to take longer fares that cover highway miles.
> ...


So what are you getting adjusted then??

Btw try monitoring stuff with surgechaser, could be theres tons of PT that you never see cuz youre perpetually stuck in ride mode when it hits.

Pay attention around 8 to 15 and 45 to 53 minutes into the hour in the morning


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Adieu said:


> Interesting info left unsaid here....
> 
> Are you managing to get them to add PT% to everything? How? And what do you tell em, considering you don't really know what rate it SHOULD have got stacked in at?


The glitch was on Uber, I neglected to mention that. It was a fare glitch, I was not getting paid at all for the ride.

The point of that post was "At least auto add works".


----------

